# EET Breadth Spring 2017 Group Study



## AyanHein (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm taking EET Breadth Spring 2017 On-Demand class. In video, i saw the link that was posted to join study group on Breadth Live Class but when i tried to join, it says invite only. So if any of you can please invite me to join study group, please PM me or let me know here. I'll provide my gmail. Thank you very much.


----------



## AyanHein (Feb 3, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

Your best bet is to contact one of the instructors and ask if they know of any students who have an active group going.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi @AyanHein!

I am taking EET's breadth class on-demand, and I think I know what group you are talking about. I will be PMing you shortly.


----------

